

Show HN: Our "trojan horse" math puzzle game for smartphones - primigenus

Available for iOS, Android and Windows Phone: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;numolition.com<p>We&#x27;ve always felt that games should be fun first and educational second. With our previous game Quento (quento.com) we tried a slick, minimal game that focuses on challenging puzzles. But it was still quite obvious that you were doing math because you had to use operators to complete sums.<p>With Numolition we tried a different strategy by using cute artwork and investing more time in creating a theme around the core gameplay that makes the game look more like &quot;real&quot; games. You&#x27;re still doing math, but you&#x27;re less aware of it. Kind of like a trojan horse ;-)<p>We hope kids and adults alike will enjoy the challenging puzzles while improving their math skills at the same time :) Have a go, introduce it to the kids in your life, and let us know how it went!<p>Thanks,<p>the Numolition team
======
sjoerd_visscher
[http://numolition.com](http://numolition.com)

